# CubingUSA New Jersey Championship 2018



## Bob (Jul 6, 2018)

The CubingUSA New Jersey Championship 2018 will take place on November 17 - 18 in Atlantic City, New Jersey.

Events: 3x3, 2x2, 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, 3x3 BLD, 3x3 OH, Clock, Megaminx, Pyraminx, Skewb, Sq-1
Competitor Limit: 400

CubingUSA will recognize state champions for New Jersey in each of the above events.

We arranged for a group rate at the Sheraton Atlantic City. You can stay in the hotel so you will not even need to go outside to get to the competition! It is recommended to book your room early to avoid missing the group rate.

We hope to see you in Atlantic City later this year!


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jul 6, 2018)

Will you do any other states?


----------



## CarterK (Jul 7, 2018)

Wow, wan't expecting to have this branch out into states.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 8, 2018)

Will there be a Virginia/Maryland?


----------



## weatherman223 (Jul 9, 2018)

Guys stop being so quick to ask about other states, let’s save that for another thread. I’m as excited as you for these state championships but let’s calm down

There will most likely be other states, if people venture to organize them on their own with CubingUSA.


----------



## Bob (Jul 9, 2018)

Consider this a pilot. If it goes well, perhaps we will see more of them. If it's a bust, we might abandon them. :shrug:


----------

